# Sulafa Tower



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Im desperately looking to find a nice sized apartment in the Marina area, and Sulafa tower has loads available. Does anybody live here? Can anyone give me any advice on it? Im just worried with it being fairly new it wont be that great!


----------

